

No comments - a history of online commenting on the web - RougeFemme
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/22/magazine/no-comments.html?ref=technology

======
ferdo
How does one cover a history of comments on the net and skip over Usenet?

~~~
dmckeon
Perhaps they thought that explaining discussion threading (by Msg-ID &
References) would be too difficult?

